# Drakensang Online



## Mamooki (3. Juni 2011)

Hallo allerseits, ich hab hier auf der Seite in den News nur relativ alte Info zum Spiel gefunden (  http://www.pcgames.de/Drakensa...   ). Da wollte ich mal fragen ob jemand etwas neuere Info dazu hat, (closed) Beta läuft ja und vllt nimmt hier jmd daran teil und hat ein paar Eindrücke, die man ggf ohne Verletzung der NDA mitteilen kann? Ich wäre für jede Info dankbar, denn ich bin echt extrem neugierig auf das Spiel!


----------



## Joschi1980 (14. Juni 2011)

Du müsstest jetzt auch ohne weiteres in die Beta reinkommen. Ich hab mich am WE erneut registriert und konnte direkt zocken. Das Game ist echt niec, und wenn ich mir das so  anschaue haben wir in Zukunft von Browsergames noch einiges zu erwarten^^ Echt nice das Game!!!


----------



## Hawkins (14. Juni 2011)

Kann ich bestätigen. Vorhin angemeldet und sofort freigeschaltet. Für ein Browsergame sieht es grafisch echt toll aus. Es ist allerdings nur ein 0815 Hack n Slay mit den typischen nervigen Free to Play- Einschränkungen.

Ich hab nur kurz nen Magier angetestet und da ist mir selbst bei meinem niedrigen Level der kleine Manapool und die sehr sehr langsame Manaregenerierung aufgefallen. Um nicht alle 3 Monsterpacks auf das Mana warten zu müssen muss man dauernd Potions trinken.

Ich denke aber das man mit dem Game schon Spaß haben kann.


----------



## Joschi1980 (15. Juni 2011)

Den Magier hab ich noch nicht ausprobiert! Ich weiß auch gar nicht genau, inwieweit wir hier über die Mechaniken schreiben dürfen ohne den NDA zu  verletzen. Kann nur sagen, dass mir der Warri echt gut gefällt. Klar, es ist ein normales Hack & Slay, aber die Grafik ist doch sehr beeindruckend für ein Browsergame. Und ich hatte bereits eine Menge Fun mit dem Game. Bin mal gespannt, wie es nach der Beta aussieht!!!


----------



## Mamooki (4. Juli 2011)

Hawkins schrieb:


> Es ist allerdings nur ein 0815 Hack n Slay mit den typischen nervigen Free to Play- Einschränkungen.



Das war mir eigentlich von vornherein klar, aber ich finde das gar nicht schlimm, hilft einem im jedem Fall die Zeit bis D3 zu überbrücken und es ist optisch sehr ansprechend wie ich meine


----------



## MusicMan1992 (4. Juli 2011)

Mamooki schrieb:


> hilft einem im jedem Fall die Zeit bis D3 zu überbrücken


 
Das muss ich auch noch irgendwie hinkriegen..
aber trotzdem hab ich mich geärgert, hab "Drakensang Online" gelesen, dachte sofort an eine gute Online Variante dieses genialen P&P RPGs und dann kommt'n Hack'n'Slay.. mag zwar die Spiele auch, aber n P&P Game hätte mir da besser gefallen.


----------



## Mamooki (7. Juli 2011)

MusicMan1992 schrieb:


> Das muss ich auch noch irgendwie hinkriegen..
> aber trotzdem hab ich mich geärgert, hab "Drakensang Online" gelesen, dachte sofort an eine gute Online Variante dieses genialen P&P RPGs und dann kommt'n Hack'n'Slay.. mag zwar die Spiele auch, aber n P&P Game hätte mir da besser gefallen.



Ich finde das gar nicht so schlecht wenn ich ehrlich bin, hier wird das Spektrum eines Genres mal ein wenig erweitert bzw. die alten Pfade verlassen und es etwas "neues" ausprobiert. Hat schon jemand Erfahrung mit der Beta? Meine Anmeldung wurde bisher leider noch nicht bestätigt.


----------



## Morwenth (8. Juli 2011)

gnah, meine ANmeldung auch noch nicht.  Aber was Hawkins sagt, ist schon mal sehr aufschlussreich... habe zunächst schon mal die Grafik sehr geil gefunden, aber Hack n Slay verbinde ich nochmalerweise auch nicht mit DSA... ist ja auch nur quasi ne Variation, wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, nicht das "Original".

Obwohl, "neu" ist das  dann eher nur für DSA  sooo furchtbar iust die Entshceidung für Hack n Slay auch nicht an und für sich. Bin mal gespannt.


----------



## Joschi1980 (25. Juli 2011)

hmmm Alle Freuen sich auf Diablo 3 und meckern hier über Hack'n'Slay?  Ist doch super!


----------



## MusicMan1992 (25. Juli 2011)

Joschi1980 schrieb:


> hmmm Alle Freuen sich auf Diablo 3 und meckern hier über Hack'n'Slay?  Ist doch super!


 
Es ist ja nicht allgemein wegen Hack'n'Slay.. aber warum Drakensang.. ?


----------



## Quaker4Life (28. Juli 2011)

Ich habe bisher immer nur die DSA Spiele gespielt, ist das hier was anderes oder das selbe? Wo ist der Unterschied?


----------



## MusicMan1992 (29. Juli 2011)

Hack'n'Slay ist, wie der Name schon sagt, ziehmlich viel "hacken und schlachten". Gespielt wird aus der Vogelperspektive. Wenn du dir mal ein Gameplay zu Torchlight 2 anguckst, verstehst du das Prinzip sicher am schnellsten.

Und Drakensang ist ein richtiges P&P RPG, das Prinzip ist schon ein bischen älter und darf sich zu recht _Rollenspiel_ nennen, da du in die Rolle eines _(zumeist)_ von dir selbst erstellten Charakters schlüpst. Das Prinzip brauch ich dir wohl nicht erkären, da du die Drakensang Teile ja gespielt hast 

Also alles in allem sind Action RPG und Pen & Paper RPG zwei völlig verschiedene Welten.


----------



## Joschi1980 (29. Juli 2011)

Ah nice! Hab gerade gehört, dass es am Freitag wohl einen neuen Patch bei DSA gab. Hatte schon seit einer Woche nicht mehr reingeschaut.

Drakensang Online


----------



## MusicMan1992 (29. Juli 2011)

Hab auch grad mal reingeschaut, also für ein Browsergame ist das echt ne Bombe.

Edit: 
Also Drakensang fühle ich hier überhaupt nicht, hier geht's einfach nur darum, dass sich Drakensang einen Namen gemacht hat, aber alles in allem ist es ein recht anschauliches Spiel und für ein kostenloses Spiel kaum eingeschrenkt. Ich werde es auf jeden Fall ein bischen nebenbei zocken, ist auch vielleicht für andere mal einen Blick wert (30 min sollte man schon mindest spielen).


----------



## magoonr (30. Juli 2011)

MusicMan1992 schrieb:


> Hab auch grad mal reingeschaut, also für ein Browsergame ist das echt ne Bombe.
> 
> Edit:
> Also Drakensang fühle ich hier überhaupt nicht, hier geht's einfach nur darum, dass sich Drakensang einen Namen gemacht hat, aber alles in allem ist es ein recht anschauliches Spiel und für ein kostenloses Spiel kaum eingeschrenkt. Ich werde es auf jeden Fall ein bischen nebenbei zocken, ist auch vielleicht für andere mal einen Blick wert (30 min sollte man schon mindest spielen).


 
WORD! 
Ideal für die Arbeit - nebenbei ein wenig Spielen


----------



## MusicMan1992 (30. Juli 2011)

magoonr schrieb:


> WORD!
> Ideal für die Arbeit - nebenbei ein wenig Spielen


 
Das ist ja das beste, man braucht keinen Client downloaden.


----------



## Quaker4Life (1. August 2011)

Cool danke für eure Antworten, dann werd ich mir das auch mal zu Gemüte führen


----------



## Sword4 (4. August 2011)

Drakensang Online? Da muss ich als DSA-Fan wohl mal reinschauen


----------



## MusicMan1992 (4. August 2011)

Sword4 schrieb:


> Drakensang Online? Da muss ich als DSA-Fan wohl mal reinschauen


 
Erwarte nicht zu viel Drakensang, ist eher wie n eigenes Spiel..


----------



## Quaker4Life (7. August 2011)

Dennoch wohl mit vielen Anlehnungen, da steckt immerhin das Team um Herrn Beyreuther (oder wie er sich schreibt) dahinter, die das erste Drakensang gemacht haben.


----------



## Dramatica (15. August 2011)

Morwenth schrieb:


> Obwohl, "neu" ist das  dann eher nur für DSA  sooo furchtbar iust die Entshceidung für Hack n Slay auch nicht an und für sich. Bin mal gespannt.


 
Hack n Slay ist IMMER die richtige Entscheidung.


----------



## Quaker4Life (27. September 2011)

dramatica schrieb:


> hack n slay ist immer die richtige entscheidung. :p



word! :d


----------



## memberx1 (27. September 2011)

Dramatica schrieb:


> Hack n Slay ist IMMER die richtige Entscheidung.


 Nicht wenn Drakensang draufsteht.


----------



## lioony (23. Februar 2012)

See if you share the same points made in this latest Drakensang Online review and screenshots.

Drakensang Online - MMO Game from MMOHUNTER.COM


----------



## bl4cKst4R (23. Februar 2012)

MusicMan1992 schrieb:


> ...ein recht anschauliches Spiel und für ein kostenloses Spiel kaum eingeschrenkt.


 
autsch!
bitte empfehle zur zeit niemanden das game und vorallem behaupte nicht das es nicht eingeschränkt ist, kenne kaum ein game das freeuser mehr einschränkt als dieses hier. 


spiels seit längerem, in letzter zeit dank anderer hacknslay betas fast gar nicht mehr.
hab einen lvl40 (derzeit maxlvl) voll legendär und lvl31 geht so char.. (also eine menge spielzeit und erfahrung)

hat nichts mit drakensang zu tun, ist mehr eigenständig.
zur zeit diverser bugs kaum spielbar, (nicht mal den chat in nem online game bringen sie zum laufen)
sauteuer und ich meine damit wirklich sauteuer..

leute bevor ihr hier nen blödsinn postet wie "scheint kaum eingeschränkt zu sein".. ja genau.. scheint...
lasst euch nicht von der grafik blenden.
das game ist nur ein gerüst derzeit, mehr ne grafikdemo wie ein spiel.
es ist sowas von basic zur zeit das man einschläft, es soll zwar im märz ein skillupdate kommen, bei den jetzigen problemen jedoch wittern die meisten spieler eine katasprophe.


das inventar kostet mal eben ca 200 euro.. man schaltet immer nur 7 slots frei.
die kristalle der wahrheit um gegenstände identifizieren zu können droppen nur seeehr spärlich (also kaufen wenn man nicht 1-3 wochen farmen zu je 2-3 h am tag betreiben will, für 1 item wohlgemerkt). 
am anfang ist ja noch alles recht billig, 1 item kostet später 1500 kristalle (~ 4,80-5 euro), nur um zu wissen ob man es brauchen kann oder nicht.
craften ist nur schwer zu realisieren da man eben inventar plätze braucht. kiste gibts nämlich keine.
am anfang hat man 3 leisten zu je 7 slots. man kauft immer nur 7 slots dazu!
1.erweiterung 1600 andermant (ca 2 euro)
2.erweiterung 8000 andermant (ca 8 euro)
3.erweiterung 16000 andermant (ca 16 euro)
das geht bis zur letzten mit 128.000! andermant (hahaha)

man zahlt mehr oder weniger "pro schlag" da es essenzen gibt. 
die guten (also zum kaufen, weil droppen tun die nicht) kosten 999 schläge mal eben nen euro.. 
ohne denen kommt man bei den 3 bossen zur zeit aber nicht weiter. (auf den dicksten kloppt man mal eben 1h2omin mit einem durchschnittlichen team rum) 
verbraucht also eine meeeenge essenzen, segen der hast/rüstung/macht) und das kostet alles ordentlich flocken.

die "bosse" lassen so gut wie keine items fallen, sodass man entweder wieder eeeewig farmen muss um craften zu können oder mal eben für nen lvl40 char schlappe 15 euro für ein item ausgeben, was dazu führt das es den sinn eines hacknslays total beraubt.
1 edelstein (zB der grösste critstein zum kaufen bringt ca 2,3% crit, kostet schlappe 6 euro) uund genau richtig erkannt! 
die droppen nämlich nicht und mit den kleinen stücken craften ist in dem fall auch nicht. 
haut man die waffe weg (was irgendwann mal passiert da es ja geplant ist das es ständig erweitert wird, somit das alte equip nutzlos wird) sind auch die steine und die euro weg. 
weil nix mit accountgebunden oder wieder rausnehmen. 

aja ab lvl28 (bis dahin machts den meistens ja auch noch spass) gibts die ersten absichtlich eingebauten questlöcher.
sprich man mach nur mehr max 1/3 des xpbalkens durch quests, der rest muss durch monstermetzeln gegrindet werden.
manche level gibts nicht 1 quest!
umgehen kann man dies wenn man sich die xpboosts kauft (frucht der erkenntnis, +100%xp) die mal eben 60 cent für ne halbe stunde kosten. 

fürs wiederbeleben muss man zahlen (14o andermant bei bossen).
aja für heiltränke, reisen und truhen in dungeons zahlt man und für manche dungeons eben auch.
eigentlich soll man am besten immer und überall zahlen und man wird auch sehr rüde und oft darauf aufmerksam gemacht.

null info politik, null support, ist der account weg - pech gehabt! dies passiert zur zeit leider mehr usern.
ein blick ins forum sagt da viel aus.

der chat geht nicht (in nem ONLINE spiel) und auch sonst ist alles sehr mühseelig zur zeit.
der itemshop dafür mehr oder weniger seit dem ersten tag online und das ist auch so ziemlich das einzigste was zur zeit reibungslos läuft, auch das sagt vieles aus. vorallem sind die preise für ein spiel die pure frechheit, für eine beta sowieso inakzeptabel.
null inhalt aber dafür soll ne menge hingelegt werden.

kann leuten das game derzeit eigentlich nicht oder nur sehr bedingt empfehlen.
im grunde muss man total wahnsinnig sein sich das anzutun.


----------

